# unnötige Pakete löschen - wie?



## the_lorn (8. August 2007)

Hy!

Ich hab bei meinem Rechner mal einwenig experimentiert und verschiedene Programme (wild ) installiert. Nun hab ich auch alle wieder entfernt - glaub ich! :suspekt: Da ich mich auf mein Gefühl noch nie verlassen konnte, würd ich gern alle übrig gebliebene Pakete finden bzw. erst einmal suchen wollen. Nur wie 
Ich benutze Mandriva 2007 und mach fast alles mit urpmi - allerdings kommt auch mal ein Tarball daher. Wie kann ich mein System nach quasi Paketblättern oder Paketen ohne (aktive) Abhängigkeiten suchen lassen? Geht das überhaubt? Gibt es Tools? Google sagt mir nix brauchbares (außer das es mit apt gehen soll)
Hat hier jemand eine Lösung für mich? Soweit gehen meine Kenntnisse in Linux dann doch noch nicht.


----------



## franz007 (8. August 2007)

Das beantwortet deine Frage zwar nicht aber ich würde dir empfehlen für solche Test-Eskapaden nächstes mal ein Virtuelles System (zb mit Virtualbox)zu benützen dann sparst du dir das empfernen.


----------



## Big-Tux (8. August 2007)

Also ich persönlich kenn nur ein "Programm" das daß kann, nennt sich "HumanHand" und agiert auf Terminalbasis in verbindung mit einem Keyboard und 10 Dingern die sich wohl Finger nennen sollen. 

Dort hast du mit `find`, `locate`, `updatedb` und `whereis` mächtige Suchbefehle die dir ein wenig arbeit abnehmen. Such dir die Distributionsabhängigen Installationsverzeichnisse und such dort zuerst, danach in möglichen Userverzeichnissen.

Es kann natürlich sein das es ein Programm gibt das ich nicht kenne aber das ist meine Methode nach wilden Installationsorgien Pakete zu finden und zu deinstallieren. Allerdings hat frank007 ganz recht, für Testzwecke sollte man sich ein Virtuelles System nehmen das löschst du einfach wieder und die Software die dir gefällt kannst du dann in dein Basissystem übernehmen.

Ne andere Möglichleit ist ein PointToReturn, das ist ein Script welches ein BackUp des bestehenden Systems erstellt und bei Bedarf sozusagen einen Systemreset durchführt indem das Backup Rekursiv überspielt wird, allerdings hat das einige Nachteile, einmal das daß BackUp viel Speicher nimmt und zweitens das in der Zeit zwischen BackUp und Reset neu erstellte persönliche Daten überschrieben werden.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (8. August 2007)

Fuer RPM- und Deb-Pakete gibt es Programme fuer verwaiste Pakete, vielleicht helfen Dir diese ja weiter.
deborphan
rpmorphan

Falls Du aus dem Quellen kompiliert hast waere ein Moeglichkeit die Pakete nochmal zu kompilieren und dann mittels checkinstall Pakete daraus zu machen die Du dann erst installierst und wieder entfernst. Da solltest Du natuerlich beim kompilieren darauf achten mit den gleichen Optionen zu arbeiten, vor allem was Pfade angeht.

Ansonsten faellt mir auch nur die von Big-Tux erwaehnte Methode ein.


----------



## Navy (8. August 2007)

Für debianbasierte Linuxe gibt es auch noch debfoster, welches nach nicht benötigten aber installierten Paketen sucht.
Zudem hab ich in meinem Newspool vor einiger Zeit mal ein recht nützlichen "Oneliner" gefunden:


Andreas Herceg in linux.debian.user.german
MID: <2lDOt-4gQ-3@gated-at.bofh.it>

[...]
> dpkg --get-selections | grep deinstall$ | sed "s/deinstall$/purge/ | dpkg --set-selections
>
> und anschließend
>
> apt-get dselect-upgrade


----------



## zeroize (8. August 2007)

Unter Debian gibt es das Tool deborphan womit sich leicht nicht benötigte Pakete löschen lassen. Leider ist mir nicht bekannt ob es dies Tool auch für die APT-Conversion für Mandrake gibt.


----------



## the_lorn (9. August 2007)

Ich danke erstmal für die vielen Posts. *Dance* Ich werd mich morgen mal dran versuchen und eure Tips ausprobieren. 
Rpmorphan und HumanHand hören sich schon ganz gut an. Wenn nicht, ist der Tip mit checkinstall von Dennis ja auch ganz Tricky.  Ich meld mich noch einmal, wenn ich erfolg (oder auch nicht) hatte.

Danke euch!


----------



## the_lorn (9. August 2007)

Dachte mir, bevor ich wieder was installiere nehm ich doch mal HumanHand aber Big-Tux wie kann ich die Befehle `find`, `locate`, `updatedb` und `whereis` nutzen, wenn ich doch gar nicht mehr genau weiß, welche Pakete ich installiert hab. Man installiert ja immer gleich so viele Pakete - durch die Abhängigkeiten. Diese Pakete merk ich mir doch nicht alle! Und wenn ich das richtig gesehen hab, brauch ich ja wenigstens einen Namen zum suchen.
Das nächstemal bin ich schlauer und folge franz007s Tip mit dem virtuellen System. Das erleichtert die Arbeit ja ungemein. Hät ich das nur eher erkannt..... Aber soweit hatte ich ja gar nicht gedacht *kopfschüttel*
rpmorphan ist jetzt meine Hoffnung (apt wollt ich mir nicht unbedingt installieren), aber das mach ich wirklich morgen...

also fürs erste - gute Nacht


----------

